# twoodfrd's youtube channel



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been looking to his video from time to time. I like his explanation and the guy is from Hamilton. Maybe someone here knows him.

twoodfrd


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

He has some pretty good content.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Ted's a pretty amazing guy who does terrific work at a very reasonable rate. This was my Jr:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe it's the whole pendemic situation but, I found his videos really relaxing!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been doing re-frets, levels, nuts & saddles and crack repairs for a while now. I just discovered this guy's videos, and have learned quite a bit I didn't know/new ways of looking at things in a short time. I will eventually watch them all. Great resource, and awesome of him to share.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

His name is Ted Woodford


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Ted's a pretty amazing guy who does terrific work at a very reasonable rate. This was my Jr:


one of my favourite videos, cool!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this guy. Hamilton area is lucky to have such a talent.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

All the good builders live in Hamilton! 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been subscribed to his channel for a long time. He's great. I love his stuff.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Silvertone said:


> All the good builders live in Hamilton!
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I have a Jillard that supports that assertion.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes also - Cithara Guitars, The Peg Head (Mike Spicer), F Bass etc etc


----------

